# 75% coconut chocolate soap!



## porumi (Sep 15, 2013)

So, my final batch of the day! 

Superfatted at 20%, with caster oil and cocoa butter. Always wanted to try this one 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## renata (Sep 15, 2013)

Porumi that is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## porumi (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you Renata. Im on a diet food wise so at least I can satisfy my craving for chocolate by using/looking at my soaps 



Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## renata (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, looking at this pictures makes me wanna eat more chocolate cookies than usual, so that wouldn't be very helpful if I were on a diet 

This top remids me of my sandalwood&vanilla&coffee soap. It is very time consuming to make this 'rolls'.


----------



## porumi (Sep 15, 2013)

It sure was! 2h this morning  Still, its worth it if it looks good. 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## renata (Sep 15, 2013)

porumi said:
			
		

> ;361593 Still, its worth it if it looks good.


 
I totally agree


----------



## savonierre (Sep 15, 2013)

That is gorgeous, cannot wait to see the cut soap.


----------



## hypnotoad (Sep 15, 2013)

It would definitely hard to resist taking a bite out of that!


----------



## porumi (Sep 16, 2013)

Here is cut:




Yum 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## renata (Sep 16, 2013)

Uaaau! It looks fantastic! So yummy!


----------



## Trinity (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow gorgeous Love Love Love the chocolate chunks and rolls on the top


----------



## porumi (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks ladies.

Really want to use this one Now!  But will have to wait... Hope the 20% superfat will balance out the drying properties of coconut oil.

Any of you tried this before??


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 16, 2013)

This is beautiful! ....and now I want chocolate.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 16, 2013)

That is some awesome soap Porumi!!  Just preparing the soap for the topping is a lot of work!  Your soaps are much more creative than mine and now I've got to go find a chocolate bar  :razz:


----------



## porumi (Sep 16, 2013)

kazmi said:


> That is some awesome soap Porumi!!  Just preparing the soap for the topping is a lot of work!  Your soaps are much more creative than mine and now I've got to go find a chocolate bar  :razz:



Kazmi, your soaps are far more creative than mine! I love all of yours  Ta for the compliment though 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## hlee (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness, this does look delish!


----------



## newbie (Sep 16, 2013)

Good lord, and I thought the TOP looked edible! That is some decadent looking soap, I must say.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 17, 2013)

That looks divine..


----------



## Lidyax (Sep 17, 2013)

Omg, that looks so yummy! 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Lindy (Sep 18, 2013)

Lovely soap!


----------



## Saswede (Sep 19, 2013)

Stunning soap, Porumi.  Wow ....!!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## porumi (Sep 19, 2013)

Saswede said:


> Stunning soap, Porumi.  Wow ....!!
> 
> 
> Yay!  many thanks
> ...


----------



## neeners (Sep 19, 2013)

GORGEOUS!!!!  must be such a hard bar with all the CO in it.  I think i'm going to have to try this one, if you don't mind that is.  mine won't be nearly as pretty as yours!


----------



## porumi (Sep 19, 2013)

neeners said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!  must be such a hard bar with all the CO in it.  I think i'm going to have to try this one, if you don't mind that is.  mine won't be nearly as pretty as yours!



Im sure it will be after full cure time, but it doesnt feel too hard when holding now. Just thought i will share 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Bann51 (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay. I'm new at this. Are you saying you only used castor and coconut oil as your oils for this soap? It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## porumi (Sep 20, 2013)

Bann51 said:


> Okay. I'm new at this. Are you saying you only used castor and coconut oil as your oils for this soap? It's absolutely beautiful!



Hi,

Yes, plus cocoa butter. It is also superfatted quite a bit.


Thanks,
Porumi


----------

